# I Want to Learn About Clock Speed of Microprocessor



## KRISHI101 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Everyone..

i want to learn about the clock speed of Microprocessors..
we have seen many processors in the Market.

But how one can Differentiate the Hi-End or say Great Microprocessors..

First i was thought that The Good Microprocessor have always great Clock-speed..

But when i saw many Microprocessor i can figure it out..

Like i saw one Pentium Celeron Microprocessor which was 2.4Ghz

And same i saw Pentium Dual Core Microprocessor with 2.4Ghz

And also Pentium Core 2 Duo Microprocessor with 2.4Ghz

so how one can justify the speed?
how to say which one is greater than other?
How to say that this processor can support Hi-Techn. GAMES..?

I don't know which factor makes the Microprocessor Greater than Other..

Hope you can understand what is my Query..
Please share with me your Knowledge regarding this..

Thanks..

( pardon for my bad grammar )


----------



## coderunknown (May 12, 2011)

1. more core & higher clock. find the best balance between both. 
2. Intel's new 2nd gen Core i series is much efficient & offers much better performance to the existing AMD solutions. won't go in details here as it'll become confusing. so better look at this chart: Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart
3. some software demands more core than higher clock. & hyper threading doesn't help here always (i.e. Intel's way of creating a virtual core for each physical core). so the one with most core wins the battle & the opposite is valid for games.


----------



## rchi84 (May 12, 2011)

well, If you've seen Austin Powers 3, "It's not the size of the thing, but how you use it, that matters" 

Clock speed is only one of the criteria. There are many sub parts like the amount and type of Cache, how many instructions per cycle that the processor can execute etc, that decide CPU performance.

Gone are the days when a simple CPU SPeed number told you how fast it was, in comparison to other CPUs


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks SAM and rchi84..
and one more thing what's the difference between Dual core 2.4Ghz and Core2 Duo 2.4Ghz?


----------



## ico (May 22, 2011)

Pentium Dual Core was a rubbish microprocessor. Outperformed by Athlon 64 X2.

Core 2 Duo was great and better than Athlon 64 X2.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (May 23, 2011)

^^ what is Centrino Duo


----------



## KRISHI101 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks "ico" but wants more detail..
and what can we say about Phenomx2 vs Core i5?


----------



## ico (May 24, 2011)

KRISHI101 said:


> Thanks "ico" but wants more detail..
> and what can we say about Phenomx2 vs Core i5?


There is nothing as Phenomx2. And which Core i5 are you talking about? 1st gen or 2nd gen.

It's Phenom II X2/X4/X6.

Phenom II X2 was lower mid-end. Compare it to 1st generation Core i3.
Phenom II X4 had a great price/performance ratio. Due to cheaper price (both motherboard and processor) compared to Core i5 1st gen, you could spend extra for graphic card. Although 1st gen Core i5-7** were faster processors.
Phenom II X6 had six cores. Very very good for multi-tasking and media encoding compared to 1st gen Core i5-7**. In gaming, Core i5-7** was faster.

Now Phenom II is outdated because we have 2nd generation Core i5-2**** which are substantially faster. AMD is replacing Phenom II with Bulldozer which will be launched within 2 weeks.

Now regarding Phenom, simply "Phenom" - it was crap compared to Core 2 Duo/Quad. Much like Pentium 4.



pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^ what is Centrino Duo


Might be some technology for laptops.


----------

